# Autosleeper Response



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Having read several comments on Autosleeper's poor / non-response to emails I have to give them a big thumbs up.

Sent them a technical question last week and had a very helpful response in less that 24 hours!!
Peter


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Good to hear,I have never e-mailed them but have phoned a couple of times and found them most helpful


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

They are members of this site but don't respond to PMs so they are not that brilliant.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

gelathae said:


> They are members of this site but don't respond to PMs so they are not that brilliant.


 :roll: :?

Just because they do not contribute on an open forum does not mean that 
their after sales is not very good.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

neilbes said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > They are members of this site but don't respond to PMs so they are not that brilliant.
> ...


That's true. But this post is about Autosleepers quick response to an e mail. Is not a PM the equivalent to an e mail? A PM is not public.

In any case I was merely making the point (as an Autosleeper fan and someone who has received excellent service from their parts department) that they are not always that good at responding to enquiries.

In my case it was an enquiry about sales so perhaps their after sales is better.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I never received a reply to an email I sent regarding spare parts.


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Have to say I have emailed them twice over the last week and got friendly, helpful replies in 24 hours both times. 

Might have to order replacement parts so hopefully good service will continue...


----------

